# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پشت کنکور برای سال سوم

## mahtis

*سلام
امیدوارم حال دلتووون خوووب خووب باشه
من امسال سال سوممه که میخوام کنکور بدم 
رتبه م درکنکور 97، 2800  در منطقه  2 شد ولی برای سال سوم نشستم ، در روزه شروع کردم درس خوندنوو ولی حال خوبی ندارم
بیشتر از 4 ساعت در روز نمیتونم درس بخونم خیلی زود خسته میشم منی که سال قبل راحت 10 ساعت در روز درس میخوندم فکر کنم بخش زیادیش به خاطر تکراری بودن مطالبه
 از این وضعیت خودم احساس ناامیدی و سرخوردگی زیادی میکنم 

کسی این جا هست که سال سوم موفق شده باشه بتونه تجربه شو بگه؟؟؟
*

----------


## maryam13

> *سلام
> امیدوارم حال دلتووون خوووب خووب باشه
> من امسال سال سوممه که میخوام کنکور بدم 
> رتبه م درکنکور 97، 2800  در منطقه  2 شد ولی برای سال سوم نشستم ، در روزه شروع کردم درس خوندنوو ولی حال خوبی ندارم
> بیشتر از 4 ساعت در روز نمیتونم درس بخونم خیلی زود خسته میشم منی که سال قبل راحت 10 ساعت در روز درس میخوندم فکر کنم بخش زیادیش به خاطر تکراری بودن مطالبه
>  از این وضعیت خودم احساس ناامیدی و سرخوردگی زیادی میکنم 
> 
> کسی این جا هست که سال سوم موفق شده باشه بتونه تجربه شو بگه؟؟؟
> *


تازه شروع کردید به مطالعه؟

----------


## mahtis

> تازه شروع کردید به مطالعه؟


*بله*

----------


## maryam13

> *بله*


والا برا اینکه احساس تکراری بودن نکنید بهتره چون مباحص رو قبلا خوندید وتست ها رو هم زدید پس تو درسنامه زیاد مشکلی ندارید یه مرور سطحی انجام بدید تستایی که قبلا نشان دار کردید اونا رو هم کار کنید و از خودتون از یه کتاب دیگه ازمون بگیرید و فقط رفع اشکال کنید

----------


## freak

سلام ببخشید که این سوالو اینجا میگم نمیدونستم دقیقن کجا باید مطرحش کنم در هر حال ممنون میشم کمکم کنید .....این ممکنه ک یکی با رتبه مثلن 22000 بمونه پشت کنکور و سال دیگه رتبه بشه یا نتیجه عالی بگیره یا نه مثلن این 22000 فوقش هنر کنه بشه 5500 بعد دوباره اگه بشینه و بخونه شاید رتبه بشه؟
کدومش درسته ...ینی منظورم اینه که حتمن باید با مثلن رتبه های زیر 6000 طرف پشت کنکور باشه تا پزشکی بیاره یا با هر وضعیتی میشه؟

----------


## daniel19

> سلام ببخشید که این سوالو اینجا میگم نمیدونستم دقیقن کجا باید مطرحش کنم در هر حال ممنون میشم کمکم کنید .....این ممکنه ک یکی با رتبه مثلن 22000 بمونه پشت کنکور و سال دیگه رتبه بشه یا نتیجه عالی بگیره یا نه مثلن این 22000 فوقش هنر کنه بشه 5500 بعد دوباره اگه بشینه و بخونه شاید رتبه بشه؟
> کدومش درسته ...ینی منظورم اینه که حتمن باید با مثلن رتبه های زیر 6000 طرف پشت کنکور باشه تا پزشکی بیاره یا با هر وضعیتی میشه؟


سلام آدمایی بودن که کارایی کردین که همه میگفتن نشدنیه.تو هم دنبال این نباش که یکی با شرایط خودت پیدا کنی تا بتونی دلتو راضی کنی.کاریو بکن که کسی نکرده تا حالا(البته این چیزی که تو میگی خیلیا انجام دادن)ولی کلا تو هر مرحله زندگیت اینجوری نباش که ببینی کسی تونسته کاری بکنه که خیالت راحت شه تو هم میتونی

----------


## bande khoda

> *سلام
> امیدوارم حال دلتووون خوووب خووب باشه
> من امسال سال سوممه که میخوام کنکور بدم 
> رتبه م درکنکور 97، 2800  در منطقه  2 شد ولی برای سال سوم نشستم ، در روزه شروع کردم درس خوندنوو ولی حال خوبی ندارم
> بیشتر از 4 ساعت در روز نمیتونم درس بخونم خیلی زود خسته میشم منی که سال قبل راحت 10 ساعت در روز درس میخوندم فکر کنم بخش زیادیش به خاطر تکراری بودن مطالبه
>  از این وضعیت خودم احساس ناامیدی و سرخوردگی زیادی میکنم 
> 
> کسی این جا هست که سال سوم موفق شده باشه بتونه تجربه شو بگه؟؟؟
> *


ببخشید میشه درصداتونو بگید؟

----------


## mahtis

*ادبیات 68
عربی96
دینی 72
زبان 49/9

ریاضی 53
زیست74/2
شیمی50
فیزیک 23

من دیپلمم ریاضی هست و سوابق تحصیلی تاثیر کمی داشت واسم
*

----------


## maryam13

> *ادبیات 68
> عربی96
> دینی 72
> زبان 49/9
> 
> ریاضی 53
> زیست74/2
> شیمی50
> فیزیک 23
> ...


بجز شیمی درصداتون خوب بوده انتخاب رشته نکردید ؟

----------


## mahtis

> بجز شیمی درصداتون خوب بوده انتخاب رشته نکردید ؟


علاقه چندانی به فیزیو نداشتم ولی
چهار تا کد رشته فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران بهشتی علوم توانبخشی و دانشگاه ایرانو زدم و  قبول هم نشدم

----------


## maryam13

> علاقه چندانی به فیزیو نداشتم ولی
> چهار تا کد رشته فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه تهران بهشتی علوم توانبخشی و دانشگاه ایرانو زدم و  قبول هم نشدم


شهرای پایینو میزدی راحت قبول میشدی -کارت راحته البته خیلی شیمی کار کن

----------


## DR._.ALI

میتونی واسه تنوع درسی منابعتو عوض کنی تا مطالب تکراری نباشن واست یا حداقل کمتر تکراری باشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

شیمی کامل خونده بودی از روچی؟

----------


## jhasani

> *سلام
> امیدوارم حال دلتووون خوووب خووب باشه
> من امسال سال سوممه که میخوام کنکور بدم 
> رتبه م درکنکور 97، 2800  در منطقه  2 شد ولی برای سال سوم نشستم ، در روزه شروع کردم درس خوندنوو ولی حال خوبی ندارم
> بیشتر از 4 ساعت در روز نمیتونم درس بخونم خیلی زود خسته میشم منی که سال قبل راحت 10 ساعت در روز درس میخوندم فکر کنم بخش زیادیش به خاطر تکراری بودن مطالبه
>  از این وضعیت خودم احساس ناامیدی و سرخوردگی زیادی میکنم 
> 
> کسی این جا هست که سال سوم موفق شده باشه بتونه تجربه شو بگه؟؟؟
> *





> *ادبیات 68
> عربی96
> دینی 72
> زبان 49/9
> 
> ریاضی 53
> زیست74/2
> شیمی50
> فیزیک 23
> ...


سلام

1.
تبریک میگم بابت درصدای خوبتون و همچنین بابت نتیجه ی بسیار خوب پارسالتون(هر چند "فعلا" شما رو به هدفتون نرسونده.)

2.
طبق تجربه و بررسی ترازها، 2800 منطقه ی 2 ، معادل حدود 1400 منطقه ی 1 محسوب میشه. (شما به راحتی میتونستید پردیس سه رشته و فیزیو روزانه غیر تهران بیارید، ولی درود بر همتتون که ایستادید تا روزانه رو بیارید، و به نظرم قطعا میارید.)

3.
پرسیدید آیا کسی میتونه سال سوم موفق بشه؟ مطمئنا میشه، صدها نمونه هست، دو تاش الان دقیقا توی ذهنمه؛
یکی از عزیزان خودم که 97در یکی از رشته های خیلی خوب قبول شد و یک مثال بارز و نمونه ی اعلاش هم آقای رضایی که سال دومش 1400 منطقه ی 1 شد و سال سومش، حدود 70
( مصاحبه ی آقای رضایی:  http://forum.konkur.in/thread62396.html  حتما به مصاحبه ی آقای رضایی مراجعه کنید.)

4.
شاید ناراحت بشید که اینجوری میگم، ولی کامل بخونید:
ناراحت نیستم که 97 قبول نشدید، چون نهایتش این بود که با اون رتبه، میتونستید رشته رو خودتون انتخاب کنید، ولی در مورد شهر دیگه قطعا تصمیمش با شما نبود و به منطقه ای باید می رفتید با 15 الی 20 ساعت مسافت از شهرتون، که کمترین اثرش دوری های طولانی مدت از خانواده و تبعاتش بود، ولی امسال ان شاالله هم رشته رو خودتون انتخاب می کنید و هم شهر رو.

5.
در مورد درصداتون و روش خوندن و منابع و بیشتر ریزه کاری ها حرفی برای گفتن نیست؛ چون راهی که رفتین درسته تقریبا و نباید وقتتون رو به مطالبی اختصاص بدید که خیلی وقته ازش عبور کردید؛ فقط یک سری ریزه کاری ها هست که ان شاالله در ادامه عرض میکنم شاید به دردتون خورد.

6.
چند نکته:
* عربی، زیست و دینی تون فوق العاده و شیمی تون هم خوب محسوب میشه؛(سعی کنید از نقطه قوت هاتون هم غفلت نکنید و کم کاری نکنید)
* توجه داشته باشید که ادبیات در عمومی و زیست و شیمی در اختصاصی، مهم " تر" از بقیه هستن(نه اینکه بقیه مهم نیستن).
* واقعا جز فیزیک، نقطه ضعف خاصی نمی بینم:
اگه مشکل ندارید، خوبه که فقط فیزیک رو کلاسی که درسشو پس داده باشه برید( هم به خاطر برطرف شدن ضعف و هم به خاطر قرار گرفتن در جو رقابتی) ولی اگه به هر دلیلی نخواستید کلاس برید، میتونید از فیلم های آلا برای برطرف کردن نقطه ی ضعف درسی و از آزمون آزمایشی به عنوان قرار گرفتن در جو رقابتی و انگیزشی استفاده کنید.

در فیزیک، چه کلاس رفتید و چه خیر، و چه آلا رو دیدید یا خیر، خواهشا حتما با برنامه ریزی، یک کتاب تست رو کامل کار کنید.

****دو نکته در مورد ترکوندن عمومی ها****:

الف)در مورد درصد زبان، اگه سرجلسه در عمومی ها وقت کم آورده بودید که نشانگر ضعف زبان نیست ولی اگه وقت کافی براش سر جلسه گذاشته بودید؛ درصد زبانتون نشون میده که مشکل فهم در زبان ندارید ولی احساس میکنم شاید مشکل ردینگ و کلوز داشته باشید، اگه سعی کنید از الان تا کنکور، هر روز یا روز در میان در مواقع هدررفتتون، یک ردینگ و یک کلوز کار کنید(اوایل کار بی زمان؛ بعد چند وقت، زماندار)، امیدوارم زبان رو خیلی بهتر بزنید.

****ب) این نکته در مورد عمومی ها ابرنکته و شاه نکته هست و داره توی بعضی مدارس تاپ تهران اجرا میشه:
در عمومی ها، هر کار کردید، می کنید و خواهید کرد یک طرف؛ این نکته یک طرف:
اینجوری میگم تا توی ذهن بچه ها بمونه: بابا جان، آقاجان؛ توی عمومی ها هر کاری کردید تا برج 12، تموم کردید، نکردید، یاد داشتید درس مربوطه رو یا یاد نداشتید یا ...:

(اولا: با برنامه ی آزمون جلو میرید و میخونید و تست میزنید، و هیچ درسی رو به دوران جمع بندی موکول نمیکنید که تازه اون وقت شروعش کنید؛)

**ثانیا: دور دنیا گاج رو از اول برج 12 بگیرید، کاری نداشته باشید که عمومی هاتون تموم شده یا نه؛
حتما اون 36 دوره عمومی رو بزنید، به طرز قابل قبولی رشد میکنید(هر روز، یا روز در میون، 8 صبح شروع کنید، 1 ساعت تا یک ساعت و ربع، از خودتون یک دوره عمومی مثل شرایط کنکور بگیرید و بعد هم تحلیل کنید)؛

توضیح : حتتتتتتما از اوایل یا اواسط برج 12 به بعد(روز در میان شاید بهتر باشه)شروع کنید به دفترچه ی عمومی زدن( عمومی ریاضی، تجربی، انسانی، زبان، هنر و خارج از کشور)در وقت مربوطه؛
مثلا راس 8 شروع کنید و راس 9:15 تموم کنید و بعدش هم تحلیل واو به واو کنید و یادداشت کنید. (بهتره عمومی سالهای قبل تر مثل 90 و 91 رو وقت کمتری بدید مثلا به جای 75 دقیقه، 70 یا 65 یا 60 دقیقه و عمومی سالهای اخیر رو همون 75 دقیقه)؛

تذکر1: قبلش محاسبه کنید ببینید از کی دارید شروع می کنید، هر روز دارید می زنید یا روز در میون، تا کی فرصت دارید و...؛ تا متوجه بشید از چه سالی به بعد میتونید عمومی های 6 گانه(ریاضی، تجربی، انسانی، زبان، هنر و خارج) رو بزنید(از 90 به بعد یا 91 یا 92 یا ...)
تذکر2: عمومی رشته ی خودتون، داخل و خارج اون سالهایی که میخواید توی سه روز یکبار دوران جمع بندی از خودتون امتحان بگیرید، رو توی این دوران نزنید تا بمونه برای سه روزیکبار.
تذکر3: سایر رشته ها میتونن ادبیات عمومی و عربی عمومی رشته ی انسانی رو از برنامه شون حذف کنند(ولی دینی و زبان رو خیر)
** شما اگه جمعا بخواید عمومی 6 سال اخیر رو کار کنید، حدود 36 دوره میشه که عمومی شما رو متحول میکنه.
تذکر4: هرچند که این برنامه برای عمومی فوق العاده ست، ولی نخوندن عمومی از الان و با برنامه آزمون پیش نرفتن و موکول کردن خوندن یک یا چند عمومی ب بعد از عید، کاری است غیر قابل جبران و خیلی زیان بار.


7.
* اینکه میگید زود خسته میشم و به لحاظ مدت، کم میخونم:
به این خاطره که شاید هنوز هدفگذاری دقیقی برای خودتون انجام ندادید، اگه هدف داشته باشید، انگیزه هم به دنبالش میاد؛
شما هدفتون رو صرفا قبولی یک رشته قرار ندید و با خودتون نگید که من پارسال هم در مرز قبولی بودم، پس نیاز نیست که امسال زیاد تلاش کنم؛
هدفتون رو  خییییلی عالی تر و بالاتر قرار بدید، باور داشته باشید که میتونید.

* اینکه میگید مطالب تکراریه:
اولا این یک امتیاز برای شما محسوب میشه و نشون میده که شما امسال تنها نیستید، و با پشتوانه ی تجربه و سواد 2 ساله تون به نبرد این غول پنبه ای کنکور میرید؛
و ثانیا سعی کنید کمتر سراغ درسنامه و بیشتر سراغ تست برید(مثلا نسبت 20 به80؛ البته درس به درس و مبحث به مبحث متفاوته) تا براتون دلزدگی ایجاد نشه و لذت ببرید از درس خوندن.

* اینکه میگید امید ندارم:
واقعااااا دارید اشتباه میکنید، باور کنید شما از همین الان دکترید(ان شاالله و بتوفیقه و با رعایت عرایضی که میگم) ولی باور کنید اینکه دور از خانواده نباشید، یک امتیاز بزرگی هست اینکه یک رتبه ی مطمئن بیارید که دوماه استرس انتخاب رشته و ... نداشته باشید، خیلی ارزش داره.
شما الان20 سالتونه فرضا، مثل باد میگذره (چه خوب چه بد، چه با سختی، چه به بطالت)، پس باور داشته باشید که این 7 ماه هم مثل برق و باد میگذره و با همه ی سختی هاش تموم میشه(مثال: از کنکور 97 تا این لحظه ای که دارم تایپ میکنم، واقعا حدود 5 ماه گذشته ولی واقعا گویا دیروز بود)، پس بدنید 7 ماه دیگه، نتیجه ی تمام زحماتتون رو میبینید؛ شک نکنید.

8.
درسته گفتم شما دارید با پشتوانه ی دو سه سال و با قدرت دارید پا به عرصه میذارید و خیلی خوش به حالتونه، ولی این در صورتیه که امسال رو مثل سال قبل بخونید و گرنه که با یک سال اولی، فرق چندانی نخواهید داشت؛
پس ان شاالله حداقل همون 10 ساعت "مفید" تا قبل عید و کمی بیشتر در جمع بندی رو حتما بخونید(هر چند که اشکال نداره که یکی دو هفته طول بکشه تا به این میزان برسه).

9. با شرایط شما، خوبه که از الان شروع کردید (چون ممکن بود اگه از 6_7 شروع کنید، وسط و پایان راه رو کم بذارید)، ولی حالا که از الان شروع کردید و واقعا دیر نیست و کاملا به موقع است، دیگه اصلا فرصت سوزی نداشته باشید و قهرمانانه و امیدوارانه بخونید و با کیفیت و ذهن آرام  بخونید.

10.

* اینترنت رو به روزی حداکثر نیم ساعت برسونید،
* خواهشا حاشیه نداشته باشید(هر کسی میدونه دقیقا حاشیه های خودش چی هست)،
* حداقل نیم تا حداکثر یک روز در هفته رو استراحت "مطلق" کنید(جدی بگیرید)،
* اگه شرایط خونه مساعد نیست، برید سالن مطالعه کنکور(نه کتابخونه مسجد و مدرسه). (اگه توی خونه میخونید، منظم باشه خیلی بهتره، مثلا پا شدن از سر درس و ناهار خوردن و ... ساعت مشخص داشته باشه و وسط تایم 1 یا 1:30 ساعته، از اتاق بیرون نرید.)
* به جای اینکه تکیه تون روی درسنامه ی های زیاد و متنوع باشه، روی تست بیشتر تکیه کن(درسنامه کم هم بخونید، ولی بیشتر تست بزنید.)
* توی شیمی، موج آزمون خیلی خوبه.
* توی زیست و شیمی(و دینی) کتاب درسی فراموش نشه.
* آزمون آزمایشی که میرید، بعد از ظهر یا فرداش، حتما تحلیل کنید و نکات آزمون رو توی یک دفتر 100 یا 200 برگ بنویسید، توی ماه آخر، خیلی خیلی کمکتون میکنه. آزمون رفتن بدون تحلیل کردن، جز مسخره کردن خود نیست.
تحلیل های 1. آزمون آزمایشی+ 2. اون 36 دوره عمومی رو حتما وارد دفتر کنید که توی دوران جمع بندی خیلی کمک کننده است و باعث افزایش درصداتون میشه.
* اگه دارو رو دوست دارید، در حد 3،4 تست بزنید زمین رو که اختلاف فاحشی بین زیرگروه 1 و 2 ایجاد میکنه(البته در زمین باید به اندازه ی 7،8 تست مطلب بخونید تا بتونید 3،4 تا رو بزنید)
(یک قانون در زمین شناسی: زمین رو اگه از اول درس خوندنتون نخونید(ولو هفته ای نیم تا یک ساعت) و بندازینش به اواخر، زمین رو یا منفی میزنی یا صفر. زمین رو حتما باید آهسته و پیوسته بخونید و خیلی مرور کنی و توی جمع بندی هم مرور نهایی رو بزنید.)

11.
حتما برای خودتون تشویق و تنبیه در نظر بگیرید؛
مثلا اگه به سرفصلی که تعیین کردید یا زمانی که تعیین کردید، رسیدید اون روز و وقت اضافه آوردید، مثلا نیم ساعت ظهر بخوابید، یا نیم ساعت تلویزیون نگاه کنید یا ...
و اگه بالعکس به هر دلیلی به برنامه نرسیدید، شب بیدار باشید تا تموم کنید و فردا صبح هم طبق معمول هر روز از خواب پاشید؛ بذارید نفستون بدونه و ببینه اگه بخواد کم بذاره، بیچاره ش میکنید.

12.
این مدت کوتاه و مفید رو خسته نشید ها؛ به خواب خوش بعداز ظهر کنکور کنید.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

اپیزود 1: " داوطلبین گرامی، وقت تمام است،ضمن خسته نباشید لطفا برگ پاسخنامه را با دست چپ بالا گرفته و به مراقب تحویل دهید.

اپیزود 2: سایت سنجش: " داوطلبان گرامی، با آرزوی موفقیت، نتایج اولیه ی کنکور سراسری سال 1398 در ساعت 18 امروز مورخه 1398/5/17 بر روی سایت اطلاع رسانی سازمان قرار خواهد گرفت" 

اگه این مدت باقیمونده رو تووووووپ(کیفی+کمی؛ مهمترش کیفی هست) بخونید؛ این دو لحظه که گفتم، لحظه های شیرینی براتون خواهد بود ان شاالله.
به عنوان نکته ی آخر؛

حتما "با انگیزه" و "با برنامه و با استراتژی و فکر شده " بخونید.


موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## samis

> سلام
> 
> 1.
> تبریک میگم بابت درصدای خوبتون و همچنین بابت نتیجه ی بسیار خوب پارسالتون(هر چند "فعلا" شما رو به هدفتون نرسونده.)
> 
> 2.
> طبق تجربه و بررسی ترازها، 2800 منطقه ی 2 ، معادل حدود 1400 منطقه ی 1 محسوب میشه. (شما به راحتی میتونستید پردیس سه رشته و فیزیو روزانه غیر تهران بیارید، ولی درود بر همتتون که ایستادید تا روزانه رو بیارید، و به نظرم قطعا میارید.)
> 
> 3.
> ...



عالییییی بود مرسی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## lahzeakhr215

من دو سال پشت کنکور موندم و خب نتایج بهتری گرفتم امیدوارم تو سال سوم بترکونی 
به هدفت فک کن قطعا خیلی کمکت می کنه

----------


## mahtis

> سلام
> 
> 1.
> تبریک میگم بابت درصدای خوبتون و همچنین بابت نتیجه ی بسیار خوب پارسالتون(هر چند "فعلا" شما رو به هدفتون نرسونده.)
> 
> 2.
> طبق تجربه و بررسی ترازها، 2800 منطقه ی 2 ، معادل حدود 1400 منطقه ی 1 محسوب میشه. (شما به راحتی میتونستید پردیس سه رشته و فیزیو روزانه غیر تهران بیارید، ولی درود بر همتتون که ایستادید تا روزانه رو بیارید، و به نظرم قطعا میارید.)
> 
> 3.
> ...


*وااای خیلی فوق العاده خیلی حالم بهتر شد

در مورد زبان حدستون درسته من تایم کم اورم وگرنه در ازمون های کانون اکثریت درصد زبانم بالای 80 درصد بود
فیزیک درسیه که من اصلا ازش خوشم نمیاد ولی میدونم برای اینکه به اون هدفی که میخوام برسم باید خیلی خوب بخونمش به نظر شما کدوم استاد فیزیک  الا بهتر هست؟؟

 خیلی ممنون ازتون بابت راهنمایی های ارزشمندتون  من پاسختون رو پرینت خواهم گرفت تا همیشه داشته باشم امیدوارم 
هر کسی که زحمت کشیده به چیزی که لیاقتشو داره امسال برسه
با آرزوی موفقیت و بهترینا برای شما jhasani@
*

----------


## mahtis

> شیمی کامل خونده بودی از روچی؟


*موج آزمون+آی کیو (که البته کامل کار نکرده بودم)+اوایل مبتکران (دوم و سوم و پیش)*

----------


## mahtis

> شهرای پایینو میزدی راحت قبول میشدی -کارت راحته البته خیلی شیمی کار کن


*بله از دوستان با رتبه 3400 منطقه 2 سمنان قبول شد*

----------


## jhasani

> *وااای خیلی فوق العاده خیلی حالم بهتر شد
> 
> در مورد زبان حدستون درسته من تایم کم اورم وگرنه در ازمون های کانون اکثریت درصد زبانم بالای 80 درصد بود
> فیزیک درسیه که من اصلا ازش خوشم نمیاد ولی میدونم برای اینکه به اون هدفی که میخوام برسم باید خیلی خوب بخونمش به نظر شما کدوم استاد فیزیک  الا بهتر هست؟؟
> 
>  خیلی ممنون ازتون بابت راهنمایی های ارزشمندتون  من پاسختون رو پرینت خواهم گرفت تا همیشه داشته باشم امیدوارم 
> هر کسی که زحمت کشیده به چیزی که لیاقتشو داره امسال برسه
> با آرزوی موفقیت و بهترینا برای شما jhasani@
> *



_ خواهش میکنم، لطف دارید؛


_ در مورد زبان چه عالی؛ امسال حتما 36 تا عمومی رو بزنید، هم عمومی رو می ترکونید و هم توی تنظیم وقت خیلی قوی تر میشید.


_ در مورد فیزیک، ببینید کدوم استاد رو بهتر متوجه میشید؛ هر چند که مطمینم شما بدون فیلم هم شاخ فیزیک رو می تونید بشکنید ولی اگه فیلم هم ببینید(حداقل در مباحثی که مشکل دارید) میتونه بهتون کمک خوبی بکنه؛ فقط یادتون باشه به خودتون تلقین نکنید که از فیزیک خوشم نمیاد؛ کسی که زییییست رو بتونه بالای 70 بزنه(و امسال ان شاالله بیاد بالای 80) و همینجور درسای دیگه مثل عربی، ریاضی و ... رو از پسش بربیاد، فیزیک در مقابلش، چاره ای جز تعظیم نداره.


_ نهایت نهایت تلاشتون رو بکنید(کیفی و کمی؛ مخصوصا کیفی؛ مخصوصا از عید به بعد؛ مخصوصا جمع بندی آخر)، قول میدم یکماه بعد کنکور، دلتون برای درس خوندنای الان تنگ میشه؛ من واقعا خیلی خیلی امیدوارم که امسال بهترین نتیجه رو به فضل الهی می گیرید، پس حتما نتیجه تون رو بعد کنکور برام بفرستید.

موفق باشید ان شاالله

----------


## ftm Honey

بچه ها توی تاپیک من:از هیچ ب همه چیز رسیدن بیاین و از تجربیاتتون بگین و کمکم کنید و این چندماه اخر رو کنار هم باشیم

----------


## Setty

> _ خواهش میکنم، لطف دارید؛
> 
> 
> _ در مورد زبان چه عالی؛ امسال حتما 36 تا عمومی رو بزنید، هم عمومی رو می ترکونید و هم توی تنظیم وقت خیلی قوی تر میشید.
> 
> 
> _ در مورد فیزیک، ببینید کدوم استاد رو بهتر متوجه میشید؛ هر چند که مطمینم شما بدون فیلم هم شاخ فیزیک رو می تونید بشکنید ولی اگه فیلم هم ببینید(حداقل در مباحثی که مشکل دارید) میتونه بهتون کمک خوبی بکنه؛ فقط یادتون باشه به خودتون تلقین نکنید که از فیزیک خوشم نمیاد؛ کسی که زییییست رو بتونه بالای 70 بزنه(و امسال ان شاالله بیاد بالای 80) و همینجور درسای دیگه مثل عربی، ریاضی و ... رو از پسش بربیاد، فیزیک در مقابلش، چاره ای جز تعظیم نداره.
> 
> 
> ...


واقعا عالی بود

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام
> 
> 1.
> تبریک میگم بابت درصدای خوبتون و همچنین بابت نتیجه ی بسیار خوب پارسالتون(هر چند "فعلا" شما رو به هدفتون نرسونده.)
> 
> 2.
> طبق تجربه و بررسی ترازها، 2800 منطقه ی 2 ، معادل حدود 1400 منطقه ی 1 محسوب میشه. (شما به راحتی میتونستید پردیس سه رشته و فیزیو روزانه غیر تهران بیارید، ولی درود بر همتتون که ایستادید تا روزانه رو بیارید، و به نظرم قطعا میارید.)
> 
> 3.
> ...



*بخش* _****دو نکته در مورد ترکوندن عمومی ها****_ *هاش رو حتمن بخونید.....انجامش عمومی های من رو که نجات داد*

----------


## NormaL

> *سلام
> امیدوارم حال دلتووون خوووب خووب باشه
> من امسال سال سوممه که میخوام کنکور بدم 
> رتبه م درکنکور 97، 2800  در منطقه  2 شد ولی برای سال سوم نشستم ، در روزه شروع کردم درس خوندنوو ولی حال خوبی ندارم
> بیشتر از 4 ساعت در روز نمیتونم درس بخونم خیلی زود خسته میشم منی که سال قبل راحت 10 ساعت در روز درس میخوندم فکر کنم بخش زیادیش به خاطر تکراری بودن مطالبه
>  از این وضعیت خودم احساس ناامیدی و سرخوردگی زیادی میکنم 
> 
> کسی این جا هست که سال سوم موفق شده باشه بتونه تجربه شو بگه؟؟؟
> *


اگه همون ۹۷ زده بودی الان داشتی داروسازی میخوندی نه مامایی...

----------


## Saturn8

> _ خواهش میکنم، لطف دارید؛
> 
> 
> _ در مورد زبان چه عالی؛ امسال حتما 36 تا عمومی رو بزنید، هم عمومی رو می ترکونید و هم توی تنظیم وقت خیلی قوی تر میشید.
> 
> 
> _ در مورد فیزیک، ببینید کدوم استاد رو بهتر متوجه میشید؛ هر چند که مطمینم شما بدون فیلم هم شاخ فیزیک رو می تونید بشکنید ولی اگه فیلم هم ببینید(حداقل در مباحثی که مشکل دارید) میتونه بهتون کمک خوبی بکنه؛ فقط یادتون باشه به خودتون تلقین نکنید که از فیزیک خوشم نمیاد؛ کسی که زییییست رو بتونه بالای 70 بزنه(و امسال ان شاالله بیاد بالای 80) و همینجور درسای دیگه مثل عربی، ریاضی و ... رو از پسش بربیاد، فیزیک در مقابلش، چاره ای جز تعظیم نداره.
> 
> 
> ...


UP

----------

